# Mmmmm......



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't speak to the specifics of chicken gizzards, but I might caution against putting such treats in with her kibble since you want to keep her mostly on kibble. As some other folks have had experience with their dogs have learned to eat around the kibble and only want to eat the treats. I think I would offer the treats from a separate dish or from your hand. If from your hand then they become a training tool too. Since you have had such a horrible year I wouldn't want to see a new issue creep in.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I feed Hans raw gizzards (and other raw meat) in addition to his kibble. My mom raises chickens and no one in our family will eat them. I just put him out in the yard to eat them since I don't want raw chicken everywhere. Hans is a picky eater, so I worry about him refusing to eat kibble if we mix the good stuff with the kibble, so when I give him raw I do it totally separate from his regular food. He just lays in the grass and eats the raw stuff.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I feed Buck his raw necks for dinner, he gets kibble for breakfast. The raw takes a bit longer to digest.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Catherine, thanks, that's a good point, I really don't want to cause any issues to pop up, they seem to pop up just fine on their own :argh:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Luce said:


> Catherine, thanks, that's a good point, I really don't want to cause any issues to pop up, they seem to pop up just fine on their own :argh:


Especially when you are planning to come up to Long Island with her for the holidays. Keep things easy!


----------

